# Can ceramic heat emitter be on 24/7?



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

I'm trying to prepare for winter since summer is coming to an end. Will a ceramic heat emitter suffice during winter for an exo terra with a crested gecko in it? and can it be on 24/7 with out it burning or catching fire?


----------



## jenag145 (Jul 31, 2017)

Should be fine if you have a thermostat in the cage so it doesn't over heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ever heard of a thermostat? 

Seriously though yes it can stay on, providing a thermostat is attached to maintain a correct and safe temperature.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

jenag145 said:


> Should be fine if you have a thermostat in the cage so it doesn't over heat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought one already IDK what the the 3 cable is I think it might be some sort of sensor.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

One cable plugs into the wall to provide power. One should be a cable from the stat box ending with a plug socket, which you insert the ceramic holder plug into. There should be a cable ending with a probe for sensing the heat in the enclosure (place securely at the basking site or hottest part of the warm end). 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

I dont know what your current setup is in terms of lighting and heating, i am assuming you already have a ceramic in there?

It will be absolutely fine, the heater will just be doing a bit more work over winter. If your current thermostat is unable to do temperature drops (day time and night time temperature settings) and your room temperature drops too low at night i would look at getting one that does. I think Crestie night time temps are around 65f to 70f (18C to 20C).

Otherwise you are looking at two separate ceramics with their own stats or having to manually change it every day.

As highlighted in other posts, thermostats are incredibly important and ALL heat emitting sources in a viv should be on some sort of temperature control AT ALL TIMES. I cant stress how important that is.

Unregulated heat sources can cause huge health problems with nearly any species, too much heat can actually kill, and a lot easier than you might think.

Reptiles are particularly susceptible being cold blooded, and being completely reliant on external sources for heat when that heat is either too low or too high is a lethal combination. Even the biology of cold blooded animals requires to be within specific temperature limits to work and if they are unable to get that then the body just stops working, one bit at a time. The longer is goes on for, the more things that no longer work, until eventually core functions start being affected. This is equally true in the short term if a great enough temperature difference occurs, the more extreme, the quicker the effect.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

'Day/Night' stats work so well

They have a standard probe and a 'Magic eye' that you put under your lighting

Two temp settings, so when the lighting goes off it kicks in the night setting and maintains a lower temp

I use them a lot!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

JaySparks said:


> I'm trying to prepare for winter since summer is coming to an end. Will a ceramic heat emitter suffice during winter for an exo terra with a crested gecko in it? and can it be on 24/7 with out it burning or catching fire?


It's nowhere near the end of summer yet, you have plenty of time to prepare a heating system.


----------

